# I present to Javier Diaz, slingshot enthusiast.



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends
I present to Javier Díez, Javier know for a long time, has always used fork slingshot iron or natural, but the influence of the slingshot and Asturian shooters, could not resist his slingshot technique and construction have changed, has been rankin 8 in Madrid in 2011, is a great friend and this is in your honor ..
A hug .......... Alf

Deshacer cambios


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice pictures, that's one **** of an interesting looking slingshot!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks really good. Guess it helped his shooting.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations to your friend, very interesting sling shot. What distance do they compete at?
Philly


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> Nice pictures, that's one **** of an interesting looking slingshot!


Thanks mate.
greeting


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

orcrender said:


> That looks really good. Guess it helped his shooting.


You are right, has improved, but will have to practice hard to make solid change.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

philly said:


> Congratulations to your friend, very interesting sling shot. What distance do they compete at?
> Philly


Philly, we are practicing to 10 meters, is the official distance in many tournaments


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Would love to get my hands on that slingshot to see how it is made and to try it out. Thanks so much for the detailed photos.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Charles said:


> Would love to get my hands on that slingshot to see how it is made and to try it out. Thanks so much for the detailed photos.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles thank you very much, I will try to get more details of the design.
a hug


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i will add this to my list of " must make " . it looks to be very effective .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice tribute!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a nice looking slingshot.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends
Imperial, encouragement is easy to make.
M_J, thank you.
DayHiker, a hug.


----------

